# Low volume commercial grinders



## Chrisandjax (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon oh knowledgeable ones.

I've been following you all for a while and need your advice. I'm looking for a low volume grinder for my mobile catering business. It's not our main line of business but estimate around 30-40 coffees per day over 3 day weekend.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. As its not my main line although i don't want to buy cheap obviously i don't want to go overboard as i have to re-coop any expenditure.

Whilst here any suggestions for good coffee roasters in the Peterborough area would be helpful. I've found 2. Palmer & Palmer and Masteroast. We often go past Masteroast and whilst the smell is divine i just wondered if any of you had experience with them.

Cheers in advance

Chris and Jax


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Might want to PM Coffeechap on the forum. He may be able to supply a refurbished commercial grinder if you're will to consider used. You will have to get you post number up to 10 before you can access the private message forum feature.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will definitely have something that will fit the bill for you...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Masterroast hosted a UKBC heat a few years back but haven't got a lot of press since, I never tried them personally but heard good things at the time. Give them a try and see what they're like.

Butterworth's aren't too far away but I'm a bit underwhelmed by some of their coffee. Personal taste though, others love it so give them a try.

Smokey Barn in Norwich are good but bit further away from you.

Do you have the machine and grinder yet? Most roasters also do equipment sales and renting, obviously plus and minus points to owning and renting that you'd have to consider. If you're buying second hand grinder than coffeechap should definitely be your first point of call.


----------

